# fundamentals of engineering economics, Chan S. Park



## mohameedmm (6 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ارجوكم ساعدونى .......

اريد الحصول على هذا الكتاب و لكن لا أجده اطلاقا، اسمه

fundamentals of engineering economics, Chan S. Park

عن الاقتصاد الهندسي .

ارجو المساعده*​


----------



## عماد محمود (7 مارس 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى الكريم, هناك كتاب اخر كان الزميل زيدان قد رفعه على المنتدى, هو كتاب ملخصات شوم فى الاقتصاد الهندسى

واعتقد انه كتا رائع فعلا فى الاقتصاد الهندسى ويوجد به الكثير من الأمثلة المحلولة

لنك الكتاب هو, http://www.mediafire.com/?l4kei1rgn4w259s

والموضوع الأساسى للموضوع هو http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194574.html

وهذا اللنك لان اللنك فى الموضوع من الأخ زيدان غير فعال حاليا


----------



## mohameedmm (9 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك اخى و اعتقد انه مفيد جدا و بالفعل قمت بتحميله و لكنى احتاج هذا الكتاب مخصووص و بالفعل وجدته و لكنى مازلت ابحث عن الحلول

اشكرك بشدة*


----------



## عماد محمود (9 مارس 2011)

العفو أخى الكريم وفقك الله


----------



## safa aldin (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

